
The default Python version on Heroku will go from 2.7.13 to 3.6.1 on June 20th - jdelaney
https://devcenter.heroku.com/changelog-items/1169
======
nvivo
I find it amazing that Python 3 is almost 10 years old and it's still not been
able to replace Python 2 everywhere. I mean, legacy is one thing, but from
what I see lots of people still start new projects with python 2.

~~~
pvdebbe
Mainly because everyone treats it as a different language from python 2.

------
ubernostrum
A better headline would be that the default _for newly-created applications_
will switch.

Existing applications on Heroku will not have their Python version changed.

~~~
huxley
I wonder if you'll still be able to set the Python version explicitly in the
runtime.txt file

------
shakna
> Existing applications will not be affected by this change.

I was freaked about breakage for a moment there.

